# Space Saver Spare?



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi, I am waiting for delivery of new TT around mid March. I know they come with a tyre repair kit but can you order a space saver tyre and is there a space designed to house it in the TT? My wheels are standard 18" on S line.

regards Russ


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

They are standard equipment in North America, so you should be able to find the part numbers for the spare and organization kit etc. I believe the floor of the boot is raised by an inch to accommodate the spare tire kit.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

This is one item i'd like as well..


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Me too,


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Are we no nearer to discovering a part number for a space saver? I am reluctant to order anything without someone on here that has actually fitted one to front and rear. I have heard that in some cases a spacesaver will fit the rear but not the front.
I have seen them advertised somewhere for MK2 but would not like to assume they fit. If they fitted surely they would be advertised as fitting MK3 also?


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't see why a space saver that fits a mk2 would not fit the mk3? I have mk2 TTRS wheels on my mk3 TTS at the moment (with winter tyres) and they all fit fine. If I remember correctly (which I might not!) the space saver from a mk5 golf fitted and those are readily available. Someone might be able to confirm that?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a spare for my RS which I plan to use in my mk3 TTS, not pattern and offset are the same for mk2 & mk3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

There was a comment earlier about the boot floor potentially fowling has anyone retrofitted a space saver kit please?


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

I fitted s-saver into my RS. Cut away some of the trim, and raised floor half an inch or so. 
Be aware tho that it won't fit on the front of my RS due to size of the caliper. It may be different on the non-RS. Best check that out. 
I bought the wheel on the Market Place here, and I also secured it to the floor with belts - you don't want a space saver flying around when you hit the anchors.


----------



## Nin Din Din (Aug 23, 2013)

Critter10 said:


> Can't see why a space saver that fits a mk2 would not fit the mk3? I have mk2 TTRS wheels on my mk3 TTS at the moment (with winter tyres) and they all fit fine. If I remember correctly (which I might not!) the space saver from a mk5 golf fitted and those are readily available. Someone might be able to confirm that?


FWIW I have a '14 TTS Coupe. I carry a compact spare from a '14 A4. It fits perfectly.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Nin Din Din said:


> Critter10 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't see why a space saver that fits a mk2 would not fit the mk3? I have mk2 TTRS wheels on my mk3 TTS at the moment (with winter tyres) and they all fit fine. If I remember correctly (which I might not!) the space saver from a mk5 golf fitted and those are readily available. Someone might be able to confirm that?
> ...


Thanks, is this a 14" wheel

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nin Din Din (Aug 23, 2013)

Audiphil said:


> Thanks, is this a 14" wheel


It's a 19 inch wheel (ET29). The tire is a T125 / 70 / 19R.

According to the dealer invoice, the part numbers are:
Wheel disc.....8K0-601-027-D 
Temp tire........DT0-358-001


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Nin Din Din said:


> Audiphil said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, is this a 14" wheel
> ...


Thanks for the advise and part numbers, much appreciated

Phil

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nin Din Din (Aug 23, 2013)

Audiphil said:


> Thanks for the advise and part numbers, much appreciated
> 
> Phil


Phil

For some reason the forum will not allow me to answer your pm. Send another pm with your email address and I'll answer and send you a few pics.

Pete

Sorry to go off topic, gents.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

PM sent , thank you

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nin Din Din (Aug 23, 2013)

Audiphil said:


> PM sent , thank you


Answered. Hope it helps. Good luck, Phil.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

It does many thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

